
Pneumatic Tube Mail in New York City - elicash
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pneumatic_tube_mail_in_New_York_City
======
tomohawk
The difference between performance and scale. A truck full of mail probably
takes longer, but performs much better at scale (has more bandwidth) and is
likely cheaper to maintain.

